# Complaint & hard to find items wanted



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

1. sidewalks. I ordered Bar Mills 171-681 (Walthers page 216.) The picture is VERY MISLEADING! Popsicle sticks would be just as good. I want some cement colored(normal) sidewalks. 
2.balloons for carnival scene.
3. rifles or guns for shooting gallery booth. Soldiers or hunters with a gun that could be repainted to look like a normal person at a carnival.
------>All N scale. Thanks for any information.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

for the people in shooting gallery you could use the men from the games risk or axis and allies?


----------



## Charewill50 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Sidewalks, balloons...*

Out of the box items are rarely ready to place on the layout without doing some painting and weathering. This is true for the sidewalks. They look great with proper finishing. Balloons can be made from clays and painted the colors you desire. If you cannot buy what you want turn to your own abilities and scratchbuild the items you want. That is what hobbies are all about, years ago, there were no outside model makers so everything was scratchbuilt if you wanted details on the layout..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.ghqmodels.com/store/acw25.html

http://www.ghqmodels.com/store/acw23.html

Ballons? http://www.ebay.com/itm/480-Pcs-Ass...aultDomain_0&hash=item19cd58ffa2#ht_959wt_758

Scribing your own sidewalks out of sheet styrene would be easier, cheaper and better looking. Remember to paint them closer to tan than gray, unless you're doing new cement...

Model Power makes a good one in N scale, better in HO...


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have cut the sidewalks out of sheet styrene and the streets out of sandpaper. It was a lot of fun. If you have the time, you can make stone walls out of pebbles.


----------

